# Sit on lawn mower questions



## Jeff TT (Aug 1, 2010)

As title, have seen some advise and hints on a website about the transportation of our home to Portugal, one point was about garden tools been super clean and no soil on them due to the fear of contamination which I understand. 

However we always planned on bringing our sit on lawn mower, of course I can jet wash it and be sure its clean but the suggestion is the transporting company will need to name it on the manifest, does this mean it will be checked at the port? what if they refuse to accept its clean enough and is there any way it can be done in the UK by some official body and then sealed up?

Thanks

Jeff


----------



## canoeman (Mar 3, 2011)

Very much doubt it, personal effects are very rarely checked to that degree, we've found more questions and checks leaving UK than at French, Spanish and Portuguese borders.
Just give it a good pressure wash with some added Dettol so it smells nice


----------

